# China, opening a restaurant



## Chefmike304 (Apr 12, 2014)

Firstly, I am not looking for information on where in china, what kind of food sells, anything like that, i already have a business plan, and dont want to get into any details here. My team has chinese on the pay roll but they're not really in touch with these kinds of details...

just a few questions that I thought maybe someone could help me with, if they live in china or not

I need to price up my major equipment, we might have to build a walk in refrigerator or freezer. I'm going to need several large ovens, a range with at least 8 burners, a flat top, some reach in coolers, tall and large, etc

outside of just googling restaurant equipment retail, is there some good alternatives, considering 99% of the stuff is made in china, it doesnt make sense for it to be exported and then me pay the cost to have it imported back in, are there many auctions from recently closed restaurants? If so how do I find out where/when, are there forums dedicated to what I want to know in more detail or is this my best bet. this is all happening a few years down the line so I'm not too concerned with having to wait if there is for instance a yearly equipment auction.

I think that covers my questions,

thanks for any help


----------

